# Remove Stains with 911 Emergency Stain Clean



## jennifermundy2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Emergency Stain Clean is the brand new app that gives you quick and easy solutions to help you remove daily stains.

If you are in a hurry and sick of having to rifle through internet search results to find the answers for household 'fix its' which can take time out of your day, you can use Emergency Stain Clean (ESC) and with the click of a finger type in the stain and surface and receive the answer in seconds!

You'll find all sorts of stain emergencies covered in the app from spilling red wine on carpet to sauce on your favourite shirt!

Download the app now! https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.integrity.clean911&hl=en


----------

